# Redfish



## gafshr (Nov 24, 2016)

Pretty good day on the redfish all on the zman ezshrimpz fried chicken color.









This is why catch and release is important this is the third redfish that I caught earlier this year and caught again months later.


----------



## GLS (Nov 24, 2016)

Beautiful fish.  Hopefully he or she will be leaving the inshore for life offshore this year or next.  Preaching to the choir about redfish c&r.   DNR needs to lower the catch limit similar to SC and FL.  Tired of hearing accounts of Florida anglers loading up on reds and trout here in Ga.


----------



## gafshr (Nov 24, 2016)

This fish was is the slot earlier this year and lucky she got a tag in her back and not a knife.  It measured almost 24" so she is safe.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice! Love that first pic. Nothing like spotting some nervous water then see a flag pop up.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice catch Jamie.  The three you caught again, were they still in the same area you tagged them?  I was just wondering how large was their range.


----------



## gafshr (Nov 26, 2016)

All 3 within 100 yds of where I caught them the 1st time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2016)

That's interesting, never tagged any but always suspected a few of them were repeat customers. Was going to do a photo/mug shot of the tails to see, but kept forgetting to take pics. Get too excited when I see them in the grass to grab a camera.


----------



## GLS (Nov 27, 2016)

Years ago, SCDNR did telemetry research on the range of the inshore reds and it was surprisingly tight from low water to high water.  The juvenile (non-reproducing) fish aren't migratory like the breeders and brood fish that spend their lives offshore but return to the beaches and sand bars for spawning.  Jamie has demonstrated the old Lee Wulff adage relating to fresh water trout that some fish are too valuable to be caught only one time.   Gil


----------

